# Another "what bike thread": poppy, slack, short travel 29er



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Lots of choices these days, currently leaning toward a Ripley ... though that new Reeb caught my eye

What I got now: Canfield Lithium 29 150/160, GG Shred 27.5 140/160

What's I've had in the past: everything 

What I want: a fun bike that I can use for long rides but will also be playful for short rides on more rolling terrain with natural features.

Geo: "slack" as in 64-65 deg HTA, "short chainstays" as in 420-430 mm, "high bb" ie at least 340mm (already running short arse cranks)

Material: Steel, aluminum, carbon


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

There's a whole subforum to ask that:








What Bike to Buy


Bike purchasing advice




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

looks easy from here said:


> There's a whole subforum to ask that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be new .. you see back in the day there was no such thing.

In other words, I don't care 

But truthfully, that "sub forum" is geared toward amateur new bike buyers, I'm a far cry from that, I buy and sell bikes like it's my business  

So, you got some suggestions?


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

I am passively looking for something similar. I keep looping back to a banshee phantom. It is not quite as slack and longer cs than you want. I thing getting shorter than 430 will be tough.


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

I'd suggest the new Rocky Element, but it's bb is low iirc.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Canyon spectral 125 or Norco optic? Maybe a spur? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

RSD Wildcat V3 seems to tick most, if not all of your boxes.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

From my extreme nerdism and research, I think this is the spectrum for short travel trail bikes

Best climber (most firm pedals, sprints best)

Ibis Ripley
YT Izzo
Transition Spur
Revel Rascal
Santa Cruz Tallboy

Best descender (most active suspension, most plush, deeper feeling)

There's more bikes, so add them to the list. The hard part is defining where each bike falls on the spectrum. There's also the caveat that active bikes, while not as spritely on fireroad climbs, tend to do well on tech climbs.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Optic, Ripley, and Element are very similar. PF BB on the Element (boo!)

Optic is the slackest and has a touch more travel, also spec'd with a 140mm fork suggests it s a touch more "aggro"; also explains slacker HTA 

I have played around on the Ripley, but never been on an Optic or an Element.

I'm not a VPP fan, even if Danny loves em'.

I like RSD as a company, but I had a Wildcat and it's not the droid I'm looking for ...

I had a Canfield Tilt that I ran as 138mm travel, now riding a Canfield Lithium, so I like CBF, but the Rascal is more travel than I want and it's a touch conservative geo wise; love the purple 

I'd prefer to avoid bikes that aren't well supported in the USA.

Keep it coming!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Does the Transition Spur check any boxes? Revel Ranger?


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Check out MTB yumyum on youtube. He's demoed all these short travel bikes. He's owned the Ripley and sold it and bought the Element.


----------



## jab253 (May 8, 2017)

Based on what you already own, I think you'd like the Ripley. I know you're probably looking more for ideas you haven't considered, but given the strengths of your other bikes, I think the Ripley would fit in well.

I have a V4 Ripley (130/120), a Knolly Fugitive LT (150/135), and a Knolly Chilcotin (170/167). The Ripley is really cool to have for the terrain in which it really excels and it's a fun bike.

Evil Following too if nobody has said it yet...


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

stripes said:


> Does the Transition Spur check any boxes? Revel Ranger?


Ill add Evil Following.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

I love an efficient poppy bike, my main FS bike is a Revel Ranger. That said, I just got a Bird AM9 and even running a coil and 32% sag it doesn't feel like you would imagine, it still feels active and engaging. Based on that experience I would recommend the Aether 9 or 9c in a heartbeat. Heck, if my Ranger and AM9 both got stolen I might just get a Aether to replace both. It has the 65º HA you like, and the BB is 330 sagged, pretty close to 340 unsagged I'd reckon.


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm pretty interested in the 120mm steel bike that Reeb has been showing off on the 'gram. No idea on specs or availability - or if I really, really want a coil on a 120mm bike when the rubber meets the road - but it looks awesome anyhow.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ben, whatever you end up buying, you’ll just sell within 60 days anyway… 
Am I right?
=sParty


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Banshee Phantom is worth a look. A Little heavy for the travel, but hellava bike and super versatile. 

But yea, if your OK not knowing when you'll get it or "exactly" what is is you'll get that new Reeb looks dam good...


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

p1nhead said:


> I'm pretty interested in the 120mm steel bike that Reeb has been showing off on the 'gram. No idea on specs or availability - or if I really, really want a coil on a 120mm bike when the rubber meets the road - but it looks awesome anyhow.


Agreed. I really liked it. I'm down to: Spur or Reeb SST - whatever one gets here sooner.

Btw - some geo from Reeb in PB comments;

"65.5 degree HT and 76.5 ST with 130mm fork
Medium 460mm reach
Large 482mm reach
XL 515mm reach

Numbers aren’t final, but are feeling dialed. "


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Don’t forget the pivot trail 429. I have a Ripley V4 myself and it’s really, really good… until you find the limit.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Look at Evil Following!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Also I would skip the Transition Spur unless you plan on doing a frame build because a lot of people have been having warranty claims with the current SID fork that comes stock on it. The impression I get is that if you ride hard, the fork will be broken in pretty short order.


----------



## itsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Bikeventures said:


> Check out MTB yumyum on youtube. He's demoed all these short travel bikes. He's owned the Ripley and sold it and bought the Element.


But there is more to that story. Just watched his livestream. He has good content.


----------



## gastonbx (Oct 15, 2009)

Check (go and test drive it, if possible) an Epic Evo. Rear travel 110mm, but feels like 120-130 properly set.
bike weights nothing and I can't see anything more nimble and playfull. The angles and else you want are there too.
I ride a yeti sb6 and a lapierre zesty (160 and 150mm respectively), they both climb great and great bikes, but none is as responsive as the epic (due to the weight of course)


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

I might get booted off the stage here but the new Stumpy checks all the boxes. I love mine but I know Spesh does not sit well with a lot of folks.
Thats all I got as far as personal riding experience.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Ben, whatever you end up buying, you’ll just sell within 60 days anyway…
> Am I right?
> =sParty


60-90 days give or take


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

gdb85 said:


> I might get booted off the stage here but the new Stumpy checks all the boxes. I love mine but I know Spesh does not sit well with a lot of folks.
> Thats all I got as far as personal riding experience.


Too much XC, not really a trail bike in my book, but I appreciate the effort 😆

Honestly, I don’t think I could face my family or friends if I rode a Specialized …


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Too much XC, not really a trail bike in my book, but I appreciate the effort 😆
> 
> Honestly, I don’t think I could face my family or friends if I rode a Specialized …


My friends would be confused if they saw me on a bike brand they had heard of before.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

id say phantom v3 as it pedals better than every bike listed so far but for some reason you want 420mm chainstays....yikes. 
new stumpjumper is also very good but may end up outshining whatever 140mm bike you have already.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

norcalbike said:


> Also I would skip the Transition Spur unless you plan on doing a frame build because a lot of people have been having warranty claims with the current SID fork that comes stock on it. The impression I get is that if you ride hard, the fork will be broken in pretty short order.


Pretty sure he’s putting a manitou on it, so the sid is a nonissue here


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Check the Ibis Mojo 4. I'm not sure about the bb height but, the rest fits what you're looking for. It does have 27.5 wheels and I didn't see if you were particular about wheel size, though. I'm planning on getting one myself since I'm finding 29ers to be less nimble than what I was hoping (coming from a Spot Mayhem which is really poppy and fun!)


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Too much XC, not really a trail bike in my book, but I appreciate the effort 😆
> 
> Honestly, I don’t think I could face my family or friends if I rode a Specialized …


Lol! I've almost always owned small brands. My first FS was an Ellsworth FS2/XC in 1996. I've had several Ventanas, Turner, Knolly, etc. but currently own three Specialized bikes. 2020 Enduro, 2021 Epic Evo, and 2022 Stumpjumper. Over the years, I've come to appreciate the time savings that a good LBS can provide. The shop that's one mile down the street from me is one of their top tier dealers and is always willing to squeeze me into their service schedule so I went with the big brand. Very few complaints about the bikes themselves.

Not trying to talk you into it but the current SJ is pretty close to your target geo: 432mm CS, 65* HA, 333mm BB in low, 65.5* HA and 340mm BB in high. Definitely more capable than the Epic Evo.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

andy f said:


> Lol! I've almost always owned small brands. My first FS was an Ellsworth FS2/XC in 1996. I've had several Ventanas, Turner, Knolly, etc. but currently own three Specialized bikes. 2020 Enduro, 2021 Epic Evo, and 2022 Stumpjumper. Over the years, I've come to appreciate the time savings that a good LBS can provide. The shop that's one mile down the street from me is one of their top tier dealers and is always willing to squeeze me into their service schedule so I went with the big brand. Very few complaints about the bikes themselves.
> 
> Not trying to talk you into it but the current SJ is pretty close to your target geo: 432mm CS, 65* HA, 333mm BB in low, 65.5* HA and 340mm BB in high. Definitely more capable than the Epic Evo.


Yeah, I just can't do it, I'd start having bad dreams, all that bullying as a kid, it would all come back, then I'd be in therapy and doped to the gills on psych meds .. just a bad scene


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I rode a GG Trail Pistola for a while and it was "oaky", but it felt undergunned at times and wallowed a touch when pushed. 

So whatever I choose, it has to be capable, stiff, and not flinch at being pushed. 

I'm not gonna downhill the thing, but I will invariably get into to stuff that is above the bike's pay grade.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

What about something like the Raaw Jibb?


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

I will say from personal experience, my YT Izzo was noticeable more spritely on the climbs than the Stumpjumper. Might have been down to tires, but the Stumpjumper was more middle of the road feeling. A true trail bike. For reference, I believe the Izzo is the closest bike to the Ripley.

The Izzo and Ripley do great on flow trails, but once you ride bumpier stuff, it will let you know it only has 130 or 120 travel. The Rascal sounds most ideal for you, but you dont like the conservative geometry. Have you demoed a Tallboy? Of the short travel bikes, it will probably feel like it has the most reserves on the DH.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

FrankS29 said:


> What about something like the Raaw Jibb?


That's not much different from my GG Shred Dogg, kinda looking for something a little more efficient and less plush.

I guess that's really what separates these bikes for me, I already have medium and a long travel trail bikes.

What I want is a bike that handles well, without being overly soft; a softish riding aggressive hardtail kind of bike.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> What I want is a bike that handles well, without being overly soft; a softish riding aggressive hardtail kind of bike.


That does sound like the Ranger, Following or Spur, and only one of those gets close to the HA you want. I still think the Aether 9 is really close. It has that efficient feeling suspension, yet the geo to get you out of trouble when you underestimate the terrain or your speed.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Have you looked at the Marin Rift Zone 29er?

125mm rear travel, 65.5 degree HTA with a 130mm fork, and 425mm chainstays. 

Maybe nothing fancy/boutique, but might be up your alley.


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Alchemy arktos 120
Rocky mountain instinct


----------



## wrightcs77 (Oct 6, 2008)

Or the new Fezarri (I think you had the old model).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Still leaning toward the Ripley AF, though the ReebSST got my attention … if would Reeb build it with a Pinion 🤔


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

wrightcs77 said:


> Alchemy arktos 120
> Rocky mountain instinct


The Arktos 120 looks promising, but no frame only option. Too bad they moving manufacturing overseas.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I sent Reeb a message asking about an SST Pinion ... as long as the CS doesn't get too long.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> I sent Reeb a message asking about an SST Pinion ... as long as the CS doesn't get too long.


That is dream bike territory for me. I'm keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Did someone say Pinion?









A riding buddy has a Zerode and loves it.
Pinion gearbox, belt drive.
He got his through Co-Motion Cycles (North American distributor for Zerode, I believe.)
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Did someone say Pinion?
> View attachment 1974775
> 
> 
> ...


If they made a short travel bike, I'd consider it, they're Aussie based so warranty and price are issues.

I think Reeb would do it, just as long as I am patient waiting my place in the queue.

In order to keep the rear short and make the bike more versatile and fun, I'm think 27+


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Too much XC, not really a trail bike in my book, but I appreciate the effort 😆
> 
> Honestly, I don’t think I could face my family or friends if I rode a Specialized …


Beyond the Specialized point, the new SJ rips. I have mine setup 130/150 with a 36 up front. Angles are almost identical to my Enduro with a ~64.5 HA, 475 Reach, etc. It is not even close to XC which I can verify since I have an Epic Evo as well. 

It is actually as fast or faster than my Enduro on a lot of trails where you wouldn't expect it because you can move it around so much more easily on the trail. Here in SD at places like Elfin Forest which is known for lots of rocks and chunk my times are faster on the SJ vs the Enduro. Once you get into true big bike terrain the SJ gets overwhelmed as does any 130 bike, but in general it is a super fun bike on the trail.


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> I sent Reeb a message asking about an SST Pinion ... as long as the CS doesn't get too long.


Hear anything back from them? I'd just get the standard derailleur version, but wondering on when it might be available. I saw saw that Singletracks had a pretty glowing first ride article on it. I also thought that I was set on a Ripley AF, but that SST looks awesome. I guess it'll be a bit more coin than the Ripley, but it sure looks cool - might be worth it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

p1nhead said:


> Hear anything back from them? I'd just get the standard derailleur version, but wondering on when it might be available. I saw saw that Singletracks had a pretty glowing first ride article on it. I also thought that I was set on a Ripley AF, but that SST looks awesome. I guess it'll be a bit more coin than the Ripley, but it sure looks cool - might be worth it.


They said the SST was late summer and a Pinon SST is maybe never ...

Bummer cuz that would be amazing ride!

So yes, the search continues.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> In order to keep the rear short and make the bike more versatile and fun, I'm think 27+


Your title says "poppy". I'm not sure that I'd call 27.5+ poppy.


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

Curveball said:


> Your title says "poppy". I'm not sure that I'd call 27.5+ poppy.


I had the same thoughts until I started running carbon rims. I am surprised how fun my plus tired nimble 9 is. It manuals and jibs everywhere.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> I rode a GG Trail Pistola for a while and it was "oaky", but it felt undergunned at times and wallowed a touch when pushed.
> 
> So whatever I choose, it has to be capable, stiff, and not flinch at being pushed.
> 
> I'm not gonna downhill the thing, but I will invariably get into to stuff that is above the bike's pay grade.


If the Pistola with a 150mm fork was under-gunned then the Ripley is not the answer to your quest. I loved my Evil Offering but that's perhaps too much bike for your criteria but if the Following pedals anything close to a Ripley while still descending like the Offering then that would be gravy.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> Did someone say Pinion?
> View attachment 1974775
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea of the Pinion system. But I just can't get past the weight it adds to the bike.

I've been considering this hard tail for a toy though...Manufacturer told me it weighs 35 lbs. 









PRIORITY 600X ADVENTURE


The Priority 600x Adventure bicycle is our belt drive Pinion hardtail designed for cross-country and bike packing adventures.




www.prioritybicycles.com


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Did someone say Pinion?
> View attachment 1974775
> 
> 
> ...



I've ridden that bike, set up for me, on my home trails.

It was really unique.

Ask it to plow and maaaaaaaan will it plow!

Ask it to pop and it says "yessir, moar plow comin' up".

It was almost the _opposite_ of the dictionary definition of "poppy".


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Curveball said:


> Your title says "poppy". I'm not sure that I'd call 27.5+ poppy.



It certainly can be, although I agree that it rarely is.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mikesee said:


> It certainly can be, although I agree that it rarely is.


Out of curiosity what would you recommend for short travel 27.5+ that’s poppy?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

stripes said:


> Out of curiosity what would you recommend for short travel 27.5+ that’s poppy?



I have a Lenz Mammoth in 29+. 120f/100r. It qualifies for sure.

I'd expect that their 27.5+ variant might be even moreso.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mikesee said:


> I've ridden that bike, set up for me, on my home trails.
> 
> It was really unique.
> 
> ...


Good to know!
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mikesee said:


> I've ridden that bike, set up for me, on my home trails.
> 
> It was really unique.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's an issue when buying a full suspension without a test drive, it happened to me when I bought a Druid.

I find my two current bikes to be pretty poppy, the Lithium is a touch less so than the Shred Dogg because it's got a lot of travel and it's a bigger bike.

In terms of past bikes I've ridden, the issue with the GG Pistola was wallowing under big hits, which I feel had more to do with rear end flex and perhaps going to deep into the travel, less so the suspension design. In contrast, the Tilt, even though it had more travel 142mm vs 130 mm, suffered from no wallowing and was never overwhelmed no matter how hard I pushed. The two bikes have similar geo.

I just sold my Tilt frame, I'd considered keeping it and short stroking, but wanted to try something different.

Gear boxes are the dream in theory, I've ridden one, they are okay, the shifting is awkward but I'd probably get used to it. It seems like the focus with Pinions is a split between moderate to long tavel FS and hardtails. I'sd like to think that a short travel aggressive FS frame with a Pinion would be okay; if I could find one. I certainly don't want a plow.

Nicoali makes a 130mm travel 29er, but I can't demo and it's $$$ to buy and $$$ to ship. I got quoted 400 euro for shipping!!


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Delete


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

kpicha said:


> Would you be open to using shorter cranks if the bb was not in your range? If so, the Spot Mayhem might be what you're looking for. I have the 1st gen and its definitely poppy.


Shorter than the 155mm Canfield cranks I’m riding now?

Sure, I’ve been considering getting some 150’s 🤣


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the first generation Spot Mayhem also. BB height is 349. Much higher than most other bikes. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I deleted my post b/c I realized later that the chainstay was longer that what you're looking for. 

155 Cranks sure are short! Yeah, I guess going shorter wouldn't help much :-D


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

p1nhead said:


> Hear anything back from them? I'd just get the standard derailleur version, but wondering on when it might be available. I saw saw that Singletracks had a pretty glowing first ride article on it. I also thought that I was set on a Ripley AF, but that SST looks awesome. I guess it'll be a bit more coin than the Ripley, but it sure looks cool - might be worth it.


Pre order is up for those who signed up for the notification of it. I bet if you sent an email you could get on it. 
Shipping in June it says. Frame only, no shock or full build. Pre orders are $2500, will be going up to $2900.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

The Ripley would work well for what you are describing. The carbon comes with 130 fork and 66.5 HTA, so it's not all that slack. I ended up installing 140 fork on my Ripley V4 and 1 degree angleset so the HTA sits at 65. The bike still climbs great, but has much more stability. Anyway, it's definitely a versatile bike.


----------



## lucythefin (May 3, 2016)

I think the Transition Sentinel would fit the bill honestly. I had both the Sentinel and Spur at the same time and sold the Spur. The sentinel with a light wheelset was just as fast and extremely poppy for the amount of travel at 150r/160f. I've thought of reducing the travel to 140r/150f and think that would be the perfect trail bike. And you can always also add a Cascade link and make it 165r.


----------



## sladesy (Jun 12, 2018)

I was going to ask if you had looked at the bird bikes aether 9 but i think the bb is a little to low for you.


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

sladesy said:


> I was going to ask if you had looked at the bird bikes aether 9 but i think the bb is a little to low for you.


That bike looks pretty rad. Are they available in the US? The site I found seemed UK only.


----------



## sladesy (Jun 12, 2018)

p1nhead said:


> That bike looks pretty rad. Are they available in the US? The site I found seemed UK only.


They ship to the US. You can change to USD in the upper right of the page.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I haven’t ridden the latest iterations, but the Following and Ripley invented the genre and were an absolute revelation to me when I rode them. Fun, fast, poppy, yet surprisingly capable. 

The newest updates have only improved them. 
Don’t think you could go wrong with either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I ordered a Nicolai Argon Pinion 27.5+, slack and long, aggressive hardtail 😆

I’ll keep riding my Lithium for all the super chunk, gonna play with the Argon, see how I like the Pinion. If I still dig it after a season I’m looking at the Nicolai Saturn 14 GPI, 130mm travel, Pinion.

Now I‘m waiting on Nicolai ….


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> I ordered a Nicolai Argon Pinion 27.5+, slack and long, aggressive hardtail
> 
> I’ll keep riding my Lithium for all the super chunk, gonna play with the Argon, see how I like the Pinion. If I still dig it after a season I’m looking at the Nicolai Saturn 14 GPI, 130mm travel, Pinion.
> 
> Now I‘m waiting on Nicolai ….


That sounds cool. What size fork are you going to run?
Looking forward to hearing your take on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

KRob said:


> That sounds cool. What size fork are you going to run?
> Looking forward to hearing your take on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fork will be 150-160mm, it’s meant to be ridden aggressively, the plus tires will give it a little cushion.

The bb is quite low at 338mm, but it’s a hardtail and I’m planning on running short cranks (160mm), so it should work out.

Looking at gearing and chainstay length, it comes with a 32/32 belt drive, which gives me the same low ratio as a 28/51 Shimano 1x 12 sp, but with more high end.

Depending on where the belt puts my rear axle in the sliders, I’ll look at getting a slightly bigger rear cog 34-36, so I’ll have real stump pulling gears for bikepacking.

Certainly not the classic bikepacking rig, but it’ll be a fun ride when carrying a light load on single track. But I’m really buying it for getting rowdy, which it should do in spades 😆

Becayse it’s Nicolai, there is some language barrier, it’s been complicated to order direct, but I’m saving a couple grand over doing it through Cycle Monkey.

3k for the frame,shipping, fees, C12, cranks, shifter, and gates drive. The C12, cranks, shifter, and belt drive is 2k, so it’s a really good deal.


----------

